# The best position to sleep



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are Artus and Cisco sleeping in their prefered position


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

:biggrin1: SO CUTE...you have to love these little pups !!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They blend together! Funny!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It kind of looks like they are floating in air...haha..cute picture


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Judy A said:


> It kind of looks like they are floating in air...haha..cute picture


You're right Judy! I had to look twice...I thought they were sleeping upright :doh:
Obviously it's time for more coffee!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They are so cute! I just love the way these furballs sleep. It's the same position at our home too.

You have gorgeous furbabies.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, too cute!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I love it, they are soooo cute! Sully doesn't sleep on his back often. He instead prefers to make himself as LOOOOOOng as he can and lay over DH's foot to drive him nuts. I liken it to what a snake does with it's mouth, he does it with his spine! Though when I have on my heating blanket I am favorite human. He moves from time to time to check if I snuck it on too.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I loved the pictue, that is the way Casper likes to sleep also


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Cute picture. I couldn't figure out which way was up at first.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I couldn't figure it out either, I saw another post and it was two dogs! I had to take another look! The Havs look so comfortable and secure. I can hardly wait. Counting the days before my excitement starts.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh my it was so hard to tell what was going on in the pic....very cute...they really do blend


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Jérôme - the havs are beautiful! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

So cute! Toby sleeps like that a lot.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Both are ADORABLE!! My Lilly sleeps like all the time. It is so funny.ound:*


----------



## dan924 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jérôme and dan924, you guys need to check the link out, it's a thread full of belly shots! Enjoy and don't forget to add your pics in there as well 

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1522


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GMTA, Maryam. :biggrin1:

I want a Red, I want a Red, I WANT A RED sooooooooooo badly!!!!! sigh....... 

Jerome, your two are adorable. What a fun photo.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> GMTA, Maryam. :biggrin1:
> 
> I want a Red, I want a Red, I WANT A RED sooooooooooo badly!!!!! sigh.......
> 
> Jerome, your two are adorable. What a fun photo.


LOL Marj, I was rushing through the posts only to see if I could beat the Queen of thread finders and :whoo: I posted one before you, LOL. :hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Mon dieu, Jerome! They are adorable, and you cannot tell where one begins and the other ends ! Merci mille fois for sharing with us all the photos de votre chiens tres tres beaux. (please excuse my inadequate francais ;-) )


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What cute pictures! I love when they sleep on their back.
Gina


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

Proof positive of the dreaded co-joined havs syndrome!!!!!ound:


----------

